# [SOLVED] New World of Warcraft Launcher is not remembered as allowed by firewall



## PG2FTW (Jan 7, 2009)

Post on the ZA forum
http://forum.zonelabs.org/zonelabs/board/message?board.id=access&message.id=36781#M36781

Post on the WoW forum
http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html?topicId=14595069686&postId=145936663293&sid=1#0

Firewall Info Screenshot
http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk234/varthara/ZAVersion.jpg

Alert #1 Screenshot
http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk234/varthara/ZAMessage1.jpg

Alert #2 Screenshot
http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk234/varthara/ZAMessage2.jpg

The new launcher seems to be registered by the firewall as a new program every time.

Any tips/suggestions?


----------

